
Is Dentistry Science Based? - anthilemoon
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/is-dentistry-science-based/
======
h2odragon
Dentistry is practiced in a wider variety of ways than medicine: Most dentists
would agree that things like drilling teeth at the gumline "to relieve
pressure" and then accusing the patient a year later of having taken up meth
because "look at all these cavities you have now!" isn't good.

If this was doctors, I'd expect other doctors to do something about their
fellow practitioner. Dentists seem to view that as rude, after all, "he's been
in business for a while," and he creates so much work for _them_.

I have to say dentistry is Market based.

